
Historical Laundry Conundrum – Finding a Home for Shirts - jcr
http://ascii.textfiles.com/archives/4939
======
raymondh
One of my favorite Python people recently collected all of her swag t-shirts
and made quilt out them. The end result was beautiful and functional.

~~~
silencio
here's a link to her tweet, it's very awesome:
[https://twitter.com/roguelynn/status/704137673527590914](https://twitter.com/roguelynn/status/704137673527590914)

between that and one of my friends making tshirt pillows, I finally have
something to do with all of mine that I don't wear but couldn't bring myself
to give away quite yet.

~~~
roguelynn
that's me! thank you for the compliment! <3

------
ghaff
Seems like a sensible approach. I gave a pretty big pair of plastic bags of
tech T-shirts (some/many never worn) to charity over the holidays. I still
have far more than I will ever wear (much less need). I guess one could
imagine someone wanting to make a museum display of old tech T-shirts at some
point but the reality is that physical storage is expensive.

------
gadders
You can frame t-shirts, and turn into wall art:

[http://sometimes-homemade.com/how-to-frame-t-shirts/](http://sometimes-
homemade.com/how-to-frame-t-shirts/)

I could imagine Google or Facebook or some other company with plenty of money
doing this on a spare wall at a new HQ. It's geek heritage.

------
tempodox
Ouch, each time I look at this site my eyes hurt.

